# Stellfischrutenhalter



## HAUSBOOT (30. Juli 2014)

Da ich im www auf keine brauchbare Lösung gefunden habe,komme ich zu den Selbstangefertigten!
Wennjemeand solches schon gemacht hat,Bitte ich um Pics od. eine Zeichnung.Sollte bei Steinpackung,sowie Wiese verwendbar sein.

DANKE HAUSBOOT


----------



## Bobster (30. Juli 2014)

*AW: Stellfischrutenhalter*

Schon mal über einen Wels/Wallerrutenhalter nachgedacht ?
 Schein mir eine stabile, brauchbare Lösung#c
 Das "Abwinkeln", falls nötig könnte man selber machen/lassen.


----------



## kati48268 (30. Juli 2014)

*AW: Stellfischrutenhalter*

Da
http://www.anglerpraxis.de/ausgaben...lfischrute-ein-relikt-vergangener-zeiten.html
 siehst du auch ein paar Selbstgebaute.
 Wobei ich mit dem
http://www.angelsport.de/__WebShop_...apprutenhalter-baerenstark/detail.jsf?reset=0
 richtig gute Erfahrungen habe. Hält bombig.


----------



## ulli1958m (30. Juli 2014)

*AW: Stellfischrutenhalter*

ich könnte mir vorstellen das dieser rutenhalter auch gut ist um an den steinpackungen am kanal eine rute zu stellen....insbesondere bei seitenwind

t_821wt_1125" target="_blank">http://www.ebay.de/itm/310858748653?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649#ht_821wt_1125

*aber der preis....heftig* #q#q#q

aber kostenloser versand :q

#h


----------



## fischerheinrich (30. Juli 2014)

*AW: Stellfischrutenhalter*

ich habe immer Brandungsrutenhalter (bzw. eigene Nachbauten) verwendet, also die, die nur aus einem Spieß bestehen.
Hat meistens auch noch den Vorteil, dass ich die Rute noch etwas in Wasserrichtung "verlängern" kann und der eigentliche Haltepunkt des Rutenständers weiter in Richtung Land liegt.
Bei sandigen Ufer habe ich die Rutenhalter erstmal etwas steiler gestellt und dann in Richtung Horizontale / Wasser runtergedrückt, hält dann sehr gut.


----------



## HAUSBOOT (30. Juli 2014)

*AW: Stellfischrutenhalter*

Danke erstmal für Eure Antworten!Habe nach genauerer Betrachtung zwei ins Auge gefasst,die Version Khoga,Sowie von Anglerpraxis mit dem Gabelschlüssel.Bin nun am überlegen,wie man diese evtl. kombinieren könnte.Bei der mit dem Gabelschlüssel mit einer halbrunden platte mit Löcher könnte man den Winkel thheoretisch dann um bis zu90° verstellen!
Was haltet Ihr von meiner Überlegung,Da bei der scheibe kein verstellen möglich wäre.
Bin auf Antworten neugierig

LG HAUSBOOT


----------



## Gondoschir (30. Juli 2014)

*AW: Stellfischrutenhalter*

So sieht mein Eigenbau aus. Auch die Halterung für den Funkbissanzeiger ist ein Eigenbau.


----------



## kati48268 (30. Juli 2014)

*AW: Stellfischrutenhalter*

Der Halter, den ich mit dem Schlüssel fotografiert habe (weiß nicht mehr, wo ich ihn her habe), hat gegenüber den Kogha-Halter den Nachteil, dass er nicht so fest im Boden steht & deutlich windanfälliger ist.
Sein Vorteil ist die größere Höhe (durch die Ausziehbarkeit).
Wenn du dem so einen zusätzlichen Fuß, wie bei dem von Ulli geposteten Halter, verpassen kannst, bist du einer Optimallösung vermutlich schon einen Schritt weiter.


----------



## ulf (31. Juli 2014)

*AW: Stellfischrutenhalter*



HAUSBOOT schrieb:


> [...]Sollte bei Steinpackung,sowie Wiese verwendbar sein.[...]



Hallo

Die Steinpackungen schließen ja alle Halter aus, die per Erdspieß stehen. Da wäre etwas mit Dreibein und Haken zum Beschweren etwas. Habt Ihr da schon mit betimmten Haltern Erfahrungen gesammelt ?

Gruß Ulf


----------



## HAUSBOOT (31. Juli 2014)

*AW: Stellfischrutenhalter*

Habe bis jetzt mit einem Brandungsrutenhalter gefischt,ist aberbei der Steinpackung an der Donau mühselig in die Wagrechte zu kommen.Bei wechselnden Plätzen wahnsinn!!!
War heute bei einem Freund,der hatte ein Uraltmodell (änlich Khoga)im Keller.Werde diesen nun als Basismodell für weitere Ideen nützen.Viell. gibts hier noch einige Anregungen (ev.Pics) dazu!

Bis auf weiteres HAUSBOOT


----------



## u-see fischer (31. Juli 2014)

*AW: Stellfischrutenhalter*

Kollege hat mir einen Stellfischrutenhalter gebaut, ist ein Riesenteil geworden. Wurde sowohl auf Wiese und Steinpackung eingesetzt und hält prima. Gut, bei Steinpackung muß man suche bis man eine passende "Konfiguration" der Steine findet oder man hilft nach und "moduliert" die Steinpackung halt etwas.

Der Rutenhalter ist deswegen so groß, um mit der Stellfischrute auch etwas weiter raus zu kommen, falls notwendig. Geht man mit Gummistifel/Watstiefel/Wathose halt etwas weiter rein und platziert die Stellfischrute halt etwas weiter in Gewässer rein. Konnten so an Weser, Ems und Rhein schon einige wichtige Meter dazu gewinnen.


----------



## HAUSBOOT (31. Juli 2014)

*AW: Stellfischrutenhalter*

Leider ist in meinem Revier die Packung auf 6m steil abfallend!Dann kommt der alte Treppelweg,daher Stellrute.

LG HAUSBOOT


----------



## ThPaul (24. November 2015)

*AW: Stellfischrutenhalter*

Abend.

Hab mir von nem Kumpel auch einen bauen lassen. Ich hab das Werkzeug und das Material nicht zu Hause und bei Ihm auf der Arbeit holt er es aus dem Resteschrott.
http://images.google.de/imgres?imgurl=http://media.gerlinger.de/media/catalog/product/cache/1/image/1200x1200/9df78e3525d08d6e5fb8d27136e95/4/1/4119510060_01-stellfisch-rutenhalter-balzer.jpg&imgrefurl=http://www.gerlinger.de/balzer-stellfischrutenhalter-1&h=1200&w=1200&tbnid=lf9FcZt4u_HxBM:&tbnh=92&tbnw=92&usg=__b8I_i2LVLpGpuTiNcn5TN0FGXSk%3D&docid=15u25cegK6eMeM&sa=X&ved=0ahUKEwjg98feqKnJAhWHjQ8KHT-RDYoQ9QEIIjAB
Der Rutenhalter sieht fast genauso aus wie in dem Link. Der einzige Unterschied ist die stufenlose Einstellbarkeit. Bei meinem Selbstbau sind mehrere Löcher vorgesehen.

Hatte das Teil auch schon im Einsatz, muss sagen funktioniert super. Nur in der Steinpackung etwas fummelig bis der Halt gut ist.


----------



## Hecht100+ (26. Oktober 2020)

Die neueste Arbeit ist fertig. Nachdem meine ersten Stellfischrutenhalter doch sehr massiv ausgefallen waren, habe ich das Material jetzt auf 25X15mm Rohr verkleinert. Er ist durch das Spannschloß stufenlos verstellbar und hat mit dem anschraubbaren Winkel für sandige Ufer auch genügend Halt bei Seitenwind. Durch diese Ausführung bestehen auch andere Anschraubmöglichkeiten, nur ein Blechstreifen, nur der Stab oder auch zwei Winkel sind machbar. Auch kann man den Winkel um 90 Grad verdreht anbauen, so das er dann den Tiefenanschlag bildet. 
Durch seine Fußlänge von fast 70 cm kann man ihn entweder tief im Boden versenken oder auch hoch herausstehen lassen. Die Kunststoffhalter für die Rute sind anschraubbar, so das man je nach Bedarf diese auch wechseln kann, z.B. für die Bolo dünnere nehmen. Durch die Anordnung des oberen Halters wird auch wenig von der Rutenlänge verschenkt, da die Rutenunterkante praktisch mit dem Rutenhalter abschließt. 
Das ganze in Aluminium wäre sichere noch ein Weg, eine Gewichtseinsparniss zu erreichen, andererseits wirken bei starken Wind auch starke Kräfte auf eine 8 mtr. Rute.


Zusammengeklappter Zustand



Anschraubbarer Winkel



Im aufgebauten Zustand



Mit Bolo-Rute



Mit zwei Winkeln für losen Sand am Baggersee

Das alte Modell hatte vorne noch einen Bügel für einen Bißanzeiger, der trug beim Transport ziemlich groß auf. Deshalb habe ich ihn bei diesem Modell weggelassen, dafür gibt jetzt die Rolle ein Signal ab.


----------



## Aalzheimer (26. Oktober 2020)

Ist immer sehr interessant wie jeder so seine Vorlieben und Erfahrungen in die Stellfischrutenhalter einfließen lässt. 
Und egal wer sich daran probiert, es werden immer sehr "mächtige" Teilchen die dabei rum kommen.

@Hecht100+ 
Darf ich mal fragen wo Du Deine Stellfisch bevorzugt einsetzt?


----------



## Hecht100+ (26. Oktober 2020)

Baggerseen aus Sand und Kiesabbau, deshalb auch die breiten Winkel. Für den Kanal mit seinen Steinböschungen müßte man sich bestimmt was anderes einfallen lassen.


----------



## Andal (26. Oktober 2020)

Aalzheimer schrieb:


> Ist immer sehr interessant wie jeder so seine Vorlieben und Erfahrungen in die Stellfischrutenhalter einfließen lässt.
> Und egal wer sich daran probiert, es werden immer sehr "mächtige" Teilchen die dabei rum kommen.


Hier am oberen Mittelrhein dürfte es vermutlich auf einen Schirmständer, oder etwas ähnlich "zierliches" hinauslaufen.


----------



## Aalzheimer (27. Oktober 2020)

Das ist wirklich immer ein interessantes und lustiges Thema. Wie viele Gedanken man sich zur Verwendung der heißgeliebten Stöckchen mach.
Ich hatte mich ja hierzu auch schon mal auf Nachfrage geäußert, wie ich das so löse. Ist zwar überwiegend Kanal, aber auch an Seen oder Flüssen
schon praktiziert..

Ich hatte mich im Aale 2020 Trööt damit schon mal bildlich und detaillierter geäußert.

Schau mal ab Beitrag 360
*Aale 2020*


----------

